# Help/advice:48 Restoration Project



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

I finally got me a Schwinn cruiser ( serial # F094908 is on bottom of frame under crankshaft) to restore, but am needing some help/advice, please. I have the skill to work on, disassemble, and put back parts on bike. My dilemma is:where to find- buying correct parts. I do want to keep it original. I will be needing: fenders, mud guard, chain guard, tank, luggage rack... to start. Any advice is well appreciated! 

Could anyone tell me what this model is? After googling serial # this is all I found. http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html#db-97xe.  If needing more pics please don't hesitate to ask.Thank you in advance!



 

 

 

 
Brian A


----------



## bikeguy (Jun 20, 2016)

WTB here, Memory Lane bikes, and ebay will get you anything your little heart desires, along with a bank account to finance the purchases and you are all set.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

I looked on eBay already and wasn't sure what parts I need would fit? Do I need to get my parts that are from a 48, or will parts from other years that are close to the same year fit?

Thanks, bikeguy.


----------



## bikeguy (Jun 20, 2016)

get a pic of an origl 48 and look for the similar parts


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 20, 2016)

just my opinion,and you did ask for advice.you might want to do some research on prices for all the parts you need before jumping into this projectparts from 47ish up to 54 or so will interchange.there were many models that bike could've been.
I would be on the hunt for a complete bike with no wheels and rob the parts.tanks can get pricey as well as nice fenders.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> just my opinion,and you did ask for advice.you might want to do some research on prices for all the parts you need before jumping into this projectparts from 47ish up to 54 or so will interchange.there were many models that bike could've been.
> I would be on the hunt for a complete bike with no wheels and rob the parts.tanks can get pricey as well as nice fenders.



I am most likely going to restore it part-by-part. I can't afford to buy a complete bike. I did find some repro parts on ebay: tank, seat spring. That will make it more affordable to build. Not sure if I will go in that direction or stick with original? Money is going to be a factor. Nice to know that I don't have to get exact 48 parts. That will make the searching easier! Do you, or anyone know how I can trace the exact name/model??
Appreciate your input, island schwinn!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Schwinn's are great that you can build a bike to your budget. I have the rack,fenders,and chainguard for a schwinn hornets,straight,primered,and ready to go. Shoot me a p.m. if interested.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 20, 2016)

You could buy an equipped girls hornet/DX with the same paint/patina and harvest the fenders, chainguard, rack, and light off of it. Sell the stripped carcass as a rider and wait around for the tank to pop up on feeBay.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-26-...844433?hash=item2565087a91:g:ZaMAAOSwA4dWIruX


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 20, 2016)

Wrong color but another example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-SCHWIN...073985?hash=item1eb2e07781:g:jYgAAOSwzJ5XXCfc


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's my 2 cents:
Save your money and buy a complete original bike that you like. It will be cheaper in the long run and worth more at the end.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 20, 2016)

Your bike is a 'straight bar' model... It's not a DX. It could have been several different models... Hornet or Deluxe Hornet are included. Google '1948 Schwinn catalog' and peruse the different offerings for Models that have the 2nd bar that is perfect straight... [There will be models with two other styles of second bar scenarios.] Of the two upper bars on your frame... the lower or second bar is straight, not curved at all. Welcome to theCABE! Look also @ straight bar models that have the three vertical pin stripes on the fork, and same trim where head-tube and horizontal bars meet; painted wheels, not Chrome; then same BB sprocket [chain-wheel where pedals are].


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 20, 2016)

The e-bay bike just above is too expensive to only give you two fenders, rack, and chain-guard. The rest either doesn't apply or is only partially there and not in good shape.... Besides, that bike should stay together, too. Didn't someone strip yours for parts they needed, then passed it on until you decided to rescue it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's my 2 cents:
> Save your money and buy a complete original bike that you like. It will be cheaper in the long run and worth more at the end.





Listen to what this guy done said. Building piece-by-piece is expensive and in the end you'll have about three times more than its worth in it. I would rock this bike just like it is. If you want a complete bike save your coins, be patient, research, and look around for what you really want. This leads to a much better experience of instead of just settling for something that you aren't really satisfied with. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I would rock this bike just like it is....V/r Shawn




Me too!...but I figgerd that just went w/o saying


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Schwinn's are great that you can build a bike to your budget. I have the rack,fenders,and chainguard for a schwinn hornets,straight,primered,and ready to go. Shoot me a p.m. if interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




would the parts your offering fit? If so send me pics/link with prices.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

They would.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Your bike is a 'straight bar' model... It's not a DX. It could have been several different models... Hornet or Deluxe Hornet are included. Google '1948 Schwinn catalog' and peruse the different offerings for Models that have the 2nd bar that is perfect straight... [There will be models with two other styles of second bar scenarios.] Of the two upper bars on your frame... the lower or second bar is straight, not curved at all. Welcome to theCABE! Look also @ straight bar models that have the three vertical pin stripes on the fork, and same trim where head-tube and horizontal bars meet; painted wheels, not Chrome; then same BB sprocket [chain-wheel where pedals are].



Thank you!


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> The e-bay bike just above is too expensive to only give you two fenders, rack, and chain-guard. The rest either doesn't apply or is only partially there and not in good shape.... Besides, that bike should stay together, too. Didn't someone strip yours for parts they needed, then passed it on until you decided to rescue it?




Not sure about the history? I got it at a garage sale for $25. Guy who sold it couldn't tell me much about it other than it's been in his garage forever.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Wrong color but another example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-SCHWIN...073985?hash=item1eb2e07781:g:jYgAAOSwzJ5XXCfc



Thank you!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

pix. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

225,shipped,for all.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm not sure where you got 1948 for that serial number. I come up with mid 1949. An E prefix would be a 48.

05/20/49 ------------------ F092771 ---------------- F095858


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Brian,p.s.yes,everything here will fit your bike. It is a standard hornet,i have all the correct hardware for the fenders,rack,and chainguard,too. It'll bolt right on,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Listen to what this guy done said. Building piece-by-piece is expensive and in the end you'll have about three times more than its worth in it. I would rock this bike just like it is. If you want a complete bike save your coins, be patient, research, and look around for what you really want. This leads to a much better experience of instead of just settling for something that you aren't really satisfied with. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn



I hear what your saying and it sounds good. The reality of my situation is; I realize building piece by piece is going to be pricey Thing is, I have 5 kids who are ALWAYS needing something. It seems when I try and save $, something always comes up and drains my acct. I have been patient and waited for a schwinn to restore for quite a few yrs now ( I'm 53). This is a bike I will be happy having. So with limited funds I will have to buy one piece at a time. Unless I hit the lottery.  Appreciate your input everyone. Keep the comments coming.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not sure where you got 1948 for that serial number. I come up with mid 1949. An E prefix would be a 48.
> 
> 05/20/49 ------------------ F092771 ---------------- F095858



When I first did research myself using a " schwinn serial number research tool". I too came up with a 49.  I contacted a seller on eBay who specializes in bike restoration parts. I then gave him the serial #s. He contacted me back and said it was a 48.

Thank you.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

Just don't paint that frame 
...and can we please send parts offers via conversation?


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> They would.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Interested. Are they posted on this site?


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Brian,posted them,just for you. They're going out to the long beach cycle swap on sunday. Just got them.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Just shot the pix,right as i posted them.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 20, 2016)

Can tell you from first hand experience that what these guys have said is spot on. While, I have enjoyed collecting pieces for my CT, i have also begun to become rather irritated, too. I have slowly spent a small fortune and have more headaches to come. 

Enjoy the bike as is and if you really want it complete then pick up a part every now and then to throw on. Don't try to do it all at once. That is what made my experience less than fun.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 20, 2016)

It is a really NICE bike as is CLEAN and appears OG. There are tips here on how to bring your color out and how to preserve the OG finish.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Just don't paint that frame
> ...and can we please send parts offers via conversation?



Yea, the patina on it is pretty cool looking. Gives it that true vintage look. I'm probably going to eventually paint it though. After bringing it home I've: cleaned the frame, rims ( which I hope are the originals?),  cleaned-lubed bearings, polished the chrome. Came out pretty nice looking after a bit of elbow grease. I rode it after ward and it drove well.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Can tell you from first hand experience that what these guys have said is spot on. While, I have enjoyed collecting pieces for my CT, i have also begun to become rather irritated, too. I have slowly spent a small fortune and have more headaches to come.
> 
> Enjoy the bike as is and if you really want it complete then pick up a part every now and then to throw on. Don't try to do it all at once. That is what made my experience less than fun.



I think your advice is spot on. I'm a semi patient guy. My plan is to buy slowly. I'm also frugal and am going to shop around till I get a fair price on the parts. I realize it's not going to happen over night. It will also give me something to do during the LONG winter in WY. After spending only $25.00 on the bike as it sits. I'm already upside a few $$'s on it which balances the overall restoration cost. Which is my way of looking at it.  

Thank you and appreciate the advice!


----------



## Brian A (Jun 20, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> It is a really NICE bike as is CLEAN and appears OG. There are tips here on how to bring your color out and how to preserve the OG finish.



I do enjoy the way it currently looks. To be honest, I like the  " straight off the showroom" Iook more.  will have to do some research here on bringing out the color, and other valuable tips. Not familiar with the term " OG?" Thanks for e heads up.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2016)

OG = Original [as when left the factory/store showroom].


Brian A said:


> I do enjoy the way it currently looks. To be honest, I like the  " straight off the showroom" Iook more.  will have to do some research here on bringing out the color, and other valuable tips. Not familiar with the term " OG?" Thanks for e heads up.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> pix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





keith kodish said:


> pix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




How much?


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 21, 2016)

225,shipped,from my door,to yours.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 21, 2016)

Brian, Like you I know how you want to restore that bike,,,, I have a couple took 3-4 years to get the parts I needed.  here is a picture


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Brian, Like you I know how you want to restore that bike,,,, I have a couple took 3-4 years to get the parts I needed.  here is a picture View attachment 331457



Sweet!  That is the look I want too! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2016)

Just for reference, here's my '48. I prefer the original feel of the bike, although the tires and seat are incorrect.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

A few more pics...


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Just for reference, here's my '48. I prefer the original feel of the bike, although the tires and seat are incorrect.
> 
> View attachment 331469



Nice! looks very similar to mine. I had someone tell me mine was a 49, after they looked up my serial #'s.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone know if these are the correct rims?


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2016)

The rims are correct. They also made chrome S-2 rims, but as stated in an earlier post, probably not correct for your model. 1949 would have been the first year that they were manufactured with the two rows of knurling (notches) as opposed to previously being smooth rims. I'm not an expert, but everything seems to be correct on your bike, except for the grips, which I believe would have the Schwinn script on the side.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice. It be a hornet. First year for that model badge,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2016)

One more thing, and you may have already done this, but in a situation with missing parts, it's not a bad idea to leave your contact information with the seller, just in case the missing parts do turn up. Great deal on the bike by the way, and welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> One more thing, and you may have already done this, but in a situation with missing parts, it's not a bad idea to leave your contact information with the seller, just in case the missing parts do turn up. Great deal on the bike by the way, and welcome to the CABE!



Didn't even think about asking about missing parts?? To be honest. I didn't know what was missing. I was just so happy to get it at such a good price and knew it had potential. I'm pretty stoked that from what you see in the pics, it looks all original. Found a chain guard on eBay for $95 that I may get? It's got the original paint, looks new but is vintage, same color as mine; burgundy.

Thanks for the info on the model of the bike! Now I can tell friends and family that I have a 49 Schwinn Hornet.

Have a good one...


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Nice. It be a hornet. First year for that model badge,too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Thank you for the info on bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Nice. It be a hornet. First year for that model badge,too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




I was always under the impression that the Hornet was a 1952 model name.

This is my thoughts on what it is/was.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 21, 2016)

Same thing. That ones kinda early,sliding clamp mesinger seat

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2016)

The catalog image is a 1948 and the OP's bike is a 49. Schwinn did change model names over the years along with a few different parts chain guards and chain rings. If I remember right, the Wasp evolved from two different prior model names.


----------



## Aerostrut (Jun 22, 2016)

Your bike never had a tank.  There are no marks on the frame where a tank would have made contact around the head tube.  There...I just saved you $250.  Gary


----------



## Brian A (Jun 22, 2016)

Aerostrut said:


> Your bike never had a tank.  There are no marks on the frame where a tank would have made contact around the head tube.  There...I just saved you $250.  Gary




Never had a tank. Interesting. Does that mean that I can't put one on, or if I do I will have to drill hole to mount? I think the tanks on bikes are one of the coolest looks about it. Hell, I wouldn't mind dropping the extra 250 just to have one on.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Listen to what this guy done said. Building piece-by-piece is expensive and in the end you'll have about three times more than its worth in it. I would rock this bike just like it is. If you want a complete bike save your coins, be patient, research, and look around for what you really want. This leads to a much better experience of instead of just settling for something that you aren't really satisfied with. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn



For $25 you have a great bike just like it is. I think the advice above is really valid if a "showroom" condition bike is what you also desire. Instead of buying expensive parts you could also stash some cash for when you can buy a nice original.
http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/5634987878.html
As you can see complete bikes are still out there and are a better candidate if you want a Deluxe vintage bike to either detail original paint and chrome or to do a complete restoration. Putting money aside for such a bike is really a more sensible way to go rather than parts hunting one together. The rare bikes like BlueBirds etc. make more sense to build from parts, but that can become quite a challenge. This of course is just opinion from personal experience


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 10, 2016)

1948 if I recall called these cycleplane models and not hornets. Nice score. you might have more luck if you haven't bought any parts yet to post a wanted ad in the wanted section and believe me some one out has got to have the parts you need sitting.....collecting dust..... good luck in your search....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 10, 2016)

here you go out of 1949 advertisement.....


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 11, 2016)

1949

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian A (Nov 28, 2016)

About what is my bike worth as it sits?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 26, 2017)

Brian A said:


> I finally got me a Schwinn cruiser ( serial # F094908 is on bottom of frame under crankshaft) to restore, but am needing some help/advice, please. I have the skill to work on, disassemble, and put back parts on bike. My dilemma is:where to find- buying correct parts. I do want to keep it original. I will be needing: fenders, mud guard, chain guard, tank, luggage rack... to start. Any advice is well appreciated!
> 
> Could anyone tell me what this model is? After googling serial # this is all I found. http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html#db-97xe.  If needing more pics please don't hesitate to ask.Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 331175 View attachment 331176 View attachment 331177 View attachment 331178
> Brian A



  Your post is old so you are probably finished with your bike by now. Here are a couple of pictures of my mostly original 1948 DX. If you want more detailed pictures let me know!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 29, 2017)

I would leave that bike just like it is...


----------

